# Cooking venison steaks



## Bobbin (Jan 10, 2010)

I am not the cook here.  I am a good baker but the husband cooks everything else (and I happily clean up the trail).  I fixed a guy's rifle bag, his hunting pants, and a couple of other things back in November.  He got a deer and just gave me 3 very nice venison steaks and I have NO idea how to properly prepare it.  The husband turned up his nose at it (fool!).  I love venison but have never cooked it before.  I don't want to ruin this windfall, you guys.  I have a George Foreman grill, a gas grill, and a GE Profile gas range at my disposal.  What do you recommend as the tool of choice? and what should my plan of attack be?  I am not interested in cooking it to the consistency of shoe leather (prefer meat medium-rare).  

I know there are a lot of hunters in the group and now I hope you can help me with this.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 10, 2010)

Fire is your friend. Do not cook wild game in it's own juices.
Garlic , oil, italian, vinegar and Worst Shire are also your friends. MARY NATE  .Longer the better.  MMMMMMMMMM   HMMMMMMMMMMM!!


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, so I need to marinate one of those babies in some combination of what you listed above.   And then I'm going to cook it on the gas grill, right?  If marinating longer is better that would mean 12-24 hrs.?  I wasn't kidding when I said I didn't do the cooking.    Thanks.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 10, 2010)

The thing to remember about venison is that it is nearly 100% lean and therefore you can easily cook the juices right out of it.  Rare is the way to go.


----------



## Czech (Jan 10, 2010)

What Lee said above, my two cents is do NOT over cook, you want them at the most medium rare. Anything more than that and they will typically be dry and tough. Remember they are lean, olive oil soy garlic is your friend, esp oil. Hot flame if possible, you only flip a steak once too if you're good.


----------



## schwaggly (Jan 10, 2010)

wrap in bacon then sear on both sides cover with maple syrup then broil it. rare as recomended. not a hunter chef/cook by trade. if confused so. maine is close enough, 2 for you 1 for me.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 10, 2010)

MayB get sum liquid smoke and jerk it in the oven.


----------



## glacialhills (Jan 10, 2010)

I am thawing a couple packs of steaks right now. I am going to cut them in long strips and in a pan with evoo, green peppers and onions. a few spices and Voila...Fajitas.
If you make the steaks plain just make sure to sear them quickly with high heat and dont overcook. Maranade or just salt and pepper they will be fantastic.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Jan 11, 2010)

I think my uncle slow cooked his in a slow cooker then put bbq sauce on it. I didnt have to opportunity to try it since he lives in KY. I'd google a recipe that suits your taste.


----------



## DavidV (Jan 11, 2010)

I kill my deer. I butcher my deer. I cook my deer.    Venison is a rich meat....not overpowering but rich so don't be afraid of spices.  Last night I cooked a large roast in pressure cooker.  For the steaks you can do a couple things.  Marinate or don't.  That is a matter of choice.  I have taken fresh butchered p;ieces and cooked on the grill with salt and pepper and it's great (a gas grill).  I get the iron nice and hot to seer the outside of the meat.  Don't overcook. Medium rare is good. My wife likes venison fingers.  Basicly  slice the steaks into strips, wrap in bacon secure with toothpic and grill or pan fry.  A personal favorite and one of my kids favorites the the loin is to cut it into thin pieces, batter in egg and italian breadcrumbs and fry in oil.  Just don't over cook. Serve with a rich red wine.


----------



## jebatty (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't disagree with anyone. I also do all my own butchering, etc. Favorite for steaks is: 1) make sure all fat is cut off; 2) if one side is covered with a thin membrane, with a very sharp knife and the blade tilted up a bit also cut that from the steak so all you have is good meat; 3) marinate in dark sesame oil, maybe a little soy sauce, maybe a little red wine; with a fork poke the steaks a few times to aid the marinade getting into the meat; 4) grill hot and fast, rare to no more than medium rare. Keep in mind that the meat continues to cook after it is off the grill, so best bet is to grill for rare and then may end up with rare to medium rare after the steak sits for a few minutes. I cut my steaks about 3/4" thick; if thicker you might want to butterfly them.

I also have just grilled the steaks, no marinade, and salt and pepper to taste -- very good this way too.


----------



## Vic99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bobbin,

Season to your liking or marinate.  All good.

Cast iron skillet.  Bit of olive oil.  Turn heat up high.  Sear one side HOT until black.  Should only take a minute or two.  Flip.  Do the same to the other side.

Sides are burnt, inside is rare (sometimes medium rare).  Quick and very tasty.


----------



## oilstinks (Jan 11, 2010)

Many people around here soak in salty water first. I cook with onion and as said before dont be afraid of spices. I like creole and tony satcherez i think its spelled. DONT OVER COOK.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 11, 2010)

I prefer it with salt and pepper and cooked very quickly on wood charcoal.  A gas grill or a  cast iron pan will do in a shake.  The reason I like the S&P is b/c i do not get it that often and want to taste every last bit.  If I get a deer, I will cook it every which way I can.


----------



## Captain Hornet (Jan 11, 2010)

Deer meat makes the best chili you ever put in your mouth.  The choice of beans or not is up to you.   David


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 11, 2010)

Marinate in italian dressing.  Wrap in bacon is a good suggestion.  Grill over a HOT fire for a short time.


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey, thanks a million, you guys.  I knew you'd come through for me.  Now I only have to decide which option to use.  But since I have 3 (count 'em!) steaks I can afford to experiment.  But "rare" it will be! I've never been put off by it, personally (why anyone would cook a fine piece of meat to death escapes my imagination).  And the odds are I won't be sharing with my ambivilent spouse!


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 12, 2010)

Try this, 2 tbl spoons vinegar, 1/2 bottle soy sauce lite!, add 2 tbs spoons brown sugar, water, galic,onion and lots of black pepper, soak meat for a time remove, cover with honey and drop onto blazing hot grill sear both sides and remove then eat = yummy


----------



## dvellone (Jan 13, 2010)

Vic99 said:
			
		

> Bobbin,
> 
> Season to your liking or marinate.  All good.
> 
> ...



I cook them this way too. Sometimes the simplest with venison is also the best.

Instead of oil though I chop up just a little bacon - just enough so when you fry it it'll release enough fat for the pan. 
I add some cracked peppercorn, turn the heat on the cast iron to high (exhaust too) and just like Vic99 says, sear + rare to just this side of med. rare.


----------



## Bobbin (Mar 1, 2010)

We lost the electricity for almost 3 days and we ended up really cleaning out the refrigerator and the freezerin that time.  The venison steaks surfaced, along with some venison burger, and we cooked it up after the hockey game today.  Steaks were put in some olive oil with some blueberry balsamic vinegarearly this morning.  Burger was formed into patties, plain and simple.  All were cooked on the very hot gas grill.  Rare/barely medium rare.  

Served with steamed broccoli and brown rice and a nice Pinot Noir.  I tried some A-1 on portions of my steak and burger.  Delicious!  Thanks for you help; even my reluctant spouse remarked that it was really fabulous; I think he's now officially "over" his thing about venison.  (the dog  and the cats had some, too... everyone shares the bounty in this house)


----------



## ChillyGator (Mar 1, 2010)

oilstinks said:
			
		

> Many people around here soak in salty water first. I cook with onion and as said before dont be afraid of spices. I like creole and tony satcherez i think its spelled. DONT OVER COOK.



http://www.tonychachere.com/

good on everything!

When in doubt, take the venison and lightly beat to tenderize, season with Tony's, light dusting of flour and fry in skillet with thin amount of oil in pan (not deep fry) turning once ...cook till lightly golden brown.  add some mash taters (a little gray if so desire), green beans and hot biscuits.....that's how we do it down south!


----------



## Uper (Mar 10, 2010)

We like venison in the crock pot.  I put a lot of onions and maybe mushroom soup in.  Spice as you want (Lawry's, bay leaf, pepper, garlic, parsley, etc.).  I'm not sure you want to do this with steaks, but the onions seem to take some of the gaminess out of them.  This works well with roasts.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 10, 2010)

I whipped up a beef stew the other day in the slow cooker. Used mostly venison meat and the kids(very picky) didnt have a clue.The boy was on his third serving before i even got mine.


----------

